# px4 holster req?



## Dustyk (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys. IM looking for a molded plastic or carbon fiber holster for the px4 9mm 4in barrel. It needs to have a belt clip on it because I clip it to a bracket I made on the front of my seat . Im not finding much for the px4 in terms of holsters. Does anyone have any recommendations.

Thanks
Dusty


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

www.comp-tac.com

I have had a few Comp-Tac holsters and they are very well built with quick turnaround times.


----------

